# Toshiba Shift keys not working



## Centauro (Jan 20, 2006)

Hi

I have here a Toshiba Satellite A15-S129, Windows XP Home Ed., Intel Celeron CPU 2.40 Ghz, 256 Ram, 40 Gb HD.

Every is working fine BUT... There is a problem with the two shift key in the keyboard. I can't use capital letters or the other symbols in the keyboard. The CapsLock key work fine. But i can not use the upper symbols like [email protected]#$%^&*() or capital letters without the Capslock key. I try with a new keyboard, and it didn't resolved the problem. I run Norton Utilities, TuneUp Utlities and correct all the minor problems detected by this two aplications. Now i find this Site and hope someone can help me.

Centauro
from the Caribbean


----------



## clarsail (Apr 9, 2009)

I am having the same problem with my Toshiba laptop- Satellite A15 S129. Doesn't anyone know how to fix the problem? I have to use the caps lock key for capital letters. The symbols above the numbers will not work with the caps lock keys and the shift keys won't work. So, help!!! 

Thanks!

Clar


----------



## ASMC (May 23, 2010)

I have the same problem with a Toshiba Satellite A505-s6017. I am also trying to find an answer


----------



## whthayer (Jul 17, 2010)

Doesn't anyone from Toshiba monitor these threads?


----------



## beboparubop (Feb 4, 2010)

Same problem with Fujitsu N-Series Lifebook, Win-XP. The shift keys DO work in Safe mode! I tried updating the driver, but there was no replacement. Anybody solved this, yet?


----------



## jlbeach (Nov 26, 2010)

same problem with a toshiba r705 running win 7 64 bit.


----------

